# Velvetta substitute



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Does anyone know of any canned cheese in the 16-30oz size? I have seen that giant nacho cheese can but it is like a gallon. I tried the cambells Fiesta nacho cheeze, but it wasn't so great.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

THEGIMP said:


> Does anyone know of any canned cheese in the 16-30oz size? I have seen that giant nacho cheese can but it is like a gallon. I tried the cambells Fiesta nacho cheeze, but it wasn't so great.


So Arklatex and I were sitting around shooting the shit and Ark says, "Hey Slip, TheGimp seems like a pretty good dude." I said, "yeah seems so".

Ark then says, "I betcha a buck that pretty soon TheGimp starts a thread about a big ass can of cheese". "No way in hell, nobody's that freaky, not even TheGimp", I replied. "I'll take that bet Ark".

(Another dollar come and gone...)


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

The nacho cheese that your talking about comes in a smaller can. I have seen it at Meijer, Walmart and the Dollar General. I don't recall the price.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Calling Velvetta cheese in Wisconsin could get you injured or arrested. Brick cheese can be stored a long time and some kinds can be melted to make a dip.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There's always this, popular in Afghanistan/and US Prisons!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

This is pretty good stuff... you can slice it or make a sauce with it.
Very good flavor.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheese in MRE's comes in a pack it also stores a long times and is a spreadable type cheese ,taste ok also. It can be purchased in bulk. They also have bacon flavor

Serving Size 1 Pouch (1.5 oz, 42.5 g) 
Servings Per Container 1 
Calories 180 
Calories From Fat 160 
Total Fat 17 g 27% 
Saturated Fat 10 g 48% 
Trans Fat 0 g 
Cholesterol 50 mg 17% 
Sodium 300 mg 13% 
Total Carbohydrate 1 g 0% 
Dietary Fiber 0 g 0% 
Sugars 0 g 
Protein 5 g 
Vitamin A 60% 
Vitamin C 70% 
Calcium 15% 
Iron 0% 
Vitamin B1 40% 
Vitamin B6 50%

Ingredients: Cheddar cheese, (milk, cheese culture, salt, enzymes), butter, water, sodium phosphate, salt, lactic acid, vitamin C, Mono and diglycerides (vegetable), APO carotenal, annatto, xanthan gum, locust bean gum, guar gum, vitamins A, B6, and B1


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought Velveeta WAS a substitute.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you want nacho cheese
Velveeta and a can of chopped green chili peppers


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stick said:


> I thought Velveeta WAS a substitute.


 It is a blend of lower grade foreign cheeses blend with just enough ok cheese to bring it up to standards allowed.


----------



## parul1212 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm making a cheese dip and I would rather use a real cheese instead of a processed version.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

parul1212 said:


> I'm making a cheese dip and I would rather use a real cheese instead of a processed version.


Not sure why, but I'm gonna try to help ya........ see, this is a prepper forum, yea I know go figure....... but anyway, we all prefer real cheeses here but if you store it for a long period of time it spoils........ yea I know go figure again, anyway the conversation is about alternatives that can be stored in the case of a SH...... never mind lets just say a catastrophe. Here is where it gets tricky now so pay close attention....... Some of us even store and save up food in case of natural, economic, or world event disasters.

Ponder on this a bit and keep reading. Then speak.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

As a substitute for mortar for repairing concrete and or brick buildings, Velveeta has no peer. As a substitute for cheese...it sucks!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Jack - Velveeta *IS* a substitute.

You are trying to substitute a substitute? Maybe you could stockpile an orange candle with cheeto dust mixed in it?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

My wife makes baked macaroni and cheese using Campbell's Condensed Cheddar Cheese soup in a can. She also uses shredded cheddar cheese and some other ingredients, but I thought I'd put it out there for your consideration. I prep cans of it as a cost conscious way of making mac and cheese after SHTF. It sounds crazy to worry about making mac and cheese after SHTF, but it is what it is.

Campbell's Cheddar Salsa Dip Recipe


----------

